# The Missing Piano



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Missing Piano on Vimeo​


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

VERY cool, Sonnie. :TT The quotes from the band about 5.1 music are enlightening; I'll have to give my copy another spin in surround.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... and I should mention you were the one who referred me the link... :T


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that is a very high quality video, was lots of fun to watch. 

*"If you've never heard studio quality HiFi, it's time you did." - Nick Mason.*


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> lol... and I should mention you were the one who referred me the link... :T


Thanks, but that's not very important to me. It is much more important that you've posted this to share with the legion of Floyd fans!

I was thinking about Rick Wright re-recording the piano part. He died in 2008 (?); I'm guessing that we (the fans) came very close to losing that piano part forever.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope you don't mind, I've been sharing this all over!

I really dig the full screen Hi Def. Beautifully done.


----------

